# Looking for a good value 42" for a dorm room



## sundance0 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi. I'd like to buy a new TV for my dorm room. I'm thinking 42" would probably be a good size. My budget is about $600, but could maybe stretch a little above if it's really necessary. What 42" HDTV would you recommend for this price range? I'd use it mostly for movies and video games. I haven't actually seen my new room yet (moving in in about a week and a half), but I'm planning on picking an area that doesn't have much direct light if possible (i.e. not opposite a window), although I'm not 100% sure that'll be possible.

Thanks!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Check out www.woot.com they have some decent deals.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This Samsung UN46F6300 is a really great deal right now.


----------



## DjPerfectTrip (Jul 7, 2012)

Panasonic TC-P42S60

It seems they are rather steep right now (more than I paid for the 50" and even more expensive on Sears right now), but I'm guessing they'll go on special.


----------

